

Eric Holder, Wall Street Double Agent, Comes in from the Cold - frostmatthew
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/eric-holder-wall-street-double-agent-comes-in-from-the-cold-20150708

======
mark_l_watson
Sadly, that article sounds like it mig be mostly true.

~~~
bahador
Matt Taibbi is a legitimate journalist in an industry of few.

